# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  تعالوا نبص بس نبص بس

## أبو اية

*ياشباب صفوة المريخ يا صفوة وأسياد البلد

 وجه السيد رئيس نادي المريخ دعوة للجميع ولكل محبي الأحمر الوهاج لحضور  الحفل الكبير بمناسبة نيل بطولة الدوري الممتاز بالقلعة الحمراء يوم  28/11/2011 ووعد بأن يكون مهرجان وكرنفال لامثيل له في التاريخ ... وجاء  هذا التصريح بعد خطاب شديد اللهجه وجهه السيد جمال الوالي للأتحاد العام  موضحا فيه أستحقار وأضهاد أتحاد السمكره للمريخ الكيان العظيم فكيف للأتحاد  أن يتوج المريخ بالبطوله دون ميداليات ودون جائزة الهداف وبكأس قديمه  قيمتها لا تتعدي المئتان جنيه ... فعلي لسان الوالي هذا ليس مايقيم به  المريخ وأنه قادر علي تكريم جنوده ومقاتليه بالطريقه التي يعامل بها  الأبطال وسيتم تكريم البدري والأحتفال بالبطوله في أكبر حدث رياضي في  السودان ويأتي هذا الحتفال تزامنا مع حصول الجلافيط علي البطوله المجانيه  المهداة من زعيمهم وسيد أسيادهم المريخ تعالوا نبص بس نبص بس نبص أيه؟ نبص  بس ونشوف الأحتفالات كيف وبص شوف الوالي بيعمل أيه.
 هذا هو الزعيم سيد وكبير وزعيم البلد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دايما رائعين يامريخاب
الاحتفال سيكون اولا رد على ياتو الاهم الاحتفال بالبطولة البي عرق الجبين في المفخرة ام الاحتفال بالكاس المضروبة في الزريبة
اها ورونا همتكم يامريخاب
*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

دايما رائعين يامريخاب
الاحتفال سيكون اولا رد على ياتو الاهم الاحتفال بالبطولة البي عرق الجبين في المفخرة ام الاحتفال بالكاس المضروبة في الزريبة
اها ورونا همتكم يامريخاب



الأروع الأحتفال بالبطوله بعرق الجبين وقهر الظلم والتحكيم وأتحاد السمكره أنتصر زعيم وسيد أسياد البلد بالبطوله والرجوله والشفتنه وقلع الضرس قهر الزعيم كل الحواجز والمطبات التي وضعت لتعرقل مسيرة القطار الأحمر المدمر الزي يدوس كل صغير وكبير أمامه .... بكيت حزنا بالامس علي المجهود الزي ضاع سدا وعلي شفتنة ورجالة نجوم المريخ .... حرام والله ان تنتهي المباراة بهذه النتيجه حرام والله أن يضيع مابزله الأشاوس امام اعيننا بظلم أتحاد السمكره والمحاباة أتحاد الفشل والضياع أتحاد المجاملات ولكن نبعثها رساله من هنا أنه الزعيم والكبير كبير لن تستطيعوا ان تقتلوا الفرحه في قلوبنا سترفرف أعلام المريخ في كل الطرق وفي البيوت والمهم أنكم يا بلطجية الأتحاد العام ويالجنة التحكيم مهما فعلتم فلن ولن تستطيعوا أن تمسوا زرة من حبنا للكيان وللزعيم كلنا حضور يوم دعوة الوالي وكلنا سنحتفل ببطولتنا التي عادت للديار وان شاء الله لن تفارقه أبدا.
قولوا يالطيف
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*بعد الإحتفال لا يجب أن يمر هذا التصرف مرور الكرام من قبل مجلس الإدارة.. عليه أن يخاطب هذا الاتحاد الفاشل ممثلاً في رئيسه الضعيف معتصم جعفر لمعرفة أسباب ما حدث بالزريبة وبعدها يكون للجماهير حديث آخر.. لو الحكاية دي عدت ساكت ما حتكون الأخيرة من هذا الاتحاد الفاشل ضد المريخ والموسم القادم سيعاني المريخ الأمرين من قبل مجدي شمس الدين وبقية هثالة الاتحاد العام.
التصريحات لن تجدي نفعاً مع هؤلاء.  
*

----------


## رشيدي

*والله جميل انت يامريخ ودونك لانسوى شئ
*

----------


## الصادق

*لكى لاننسى . ما فعلته قناة قوون بالأمس أسوأ مما فعله الإتحاد . قناة خااااايبة .
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*لازم  يتم  تصفية  الحسابات  قبل بداية  الموسم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*جميييييييل يا مريخ 

همسه 

ابو اية شخصيا انت حي بالله و الله مشتااااااااااااقون عديييييييييييييييل كده 

*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

جميييييييل يا مريخ 

همسه 

ابو اية شخصيا انت حي بالله و الله مشتااااااااااااقون عديييييييييييييييل كده 




تسلم الأخ عجبكو والشوق كميات وكميات للجميع رجعنا مع الفرحه الكبيره ورجعنا ألي دارنا فالمناسبه عظيمه وكبيره لك كل التحايا ولكل الأخوان والأحباب
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق
					

لكى لاننسى . ما فعلته قناة قوون بالأمس أسوأ مما فعله الإتحاد . قناة خااااايبة .



وطيب مين الطفاء النور علي قول سلك قون براها والناس الطفوا الكشافات وعدم وجود ميداليات وعدم وجود جائزة للمرعب ساكواها دي كلها حاجات تبكي ياخساره والله ضاعت الأخلاق وضاعت أسمي معاني الرياضه في بلدنا بسبب هذا الأتخاد الفاشل
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

والله جميل انت يامريخ ودونك لانسوى شئ



حقيقة وخير ماقلت في حق الزعيم لك كل الود والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*ابو ايه جد لك وحشه يا لعاب
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*ما اروعك يازعيم وكم من فرحه زرعتها داخل قلوبنا استظلينا بك فى وقت الهجير واحتمينا بك فى لحظة اشتداد البرد والريح فكنت نعم الحصن الحصين. انت لا تحتاج لان تدعونا ياوالى فنحن على الدوام نردد لبيك يامريخ.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الطفى النور منو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مرحبا ابو آيه ومشتاقوووون وعلى الجميع تلبية دعوة الوالى الغالى !!!
*

----------


## الدلميت

*المريخ عالم جميل وبديع ولا يراه كذلك الا  الصفوة
*

----------


## غندور

*
ابو آية
:maaamy:

*

----------


## Deimos

*أبو آيه وين إنت يا راجل .. ما تظهر إلا مع الكأسات ...

كورنر :
بص شوف الوالي بيعمل إيه ...

*

----------


## مناوي

*ابو ايه السلام عليك ... مبروووووووك علينا الكاس  بجهد اللاعبين وعرق جبينهم وجهود مجلس الادارة  .. لذا يا حبيب لازم تجب أو لنقل وجبت تصفية حسابات المريخ مع الاتحاد العام قبل بداية الموسم الجديد حتي يعلموا ان المريخ اكبر مما يتصورون .. وانه الزعيم الاوحد لهذه البلاد .. وعلي المجلس من الان ان يعمل علي اسقاط اتحاد الفشل والسمكرة ..
                        	*

----------


## محسن محمد الهادي

*مازال الاستهداف متواصلاً مع المريخ 
ولن يقف الا بنهاية المريخ ومسحه 
من الوجود الرياضي بالسودان
لكن سيبقى المريخ رمزاً 
للسودان وسيداً وزعيما
للكرة في السودان .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*سنأتي بإذن الله مرفوعي الرأس
                        	*

----------

